# RSV only - ICD10 code



## tina49ers80 (Jan 19, 2016)

We recently have received insurance denials when billing RSV (code B97.4) as the only diagnosis.  I have not been able to find another ICD10 code for RSV (respiratory syncytial virus).  Since we are a pediatrician's office, we have a lot of patients that are seen and treated for this condition only.  Any suggestions?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 19, 2016)

That code specifically is intended to be used with an underlying condition.  The note states:
Note
These categories are provided for use as supplementary or additional codes to identify the infectious agent(s) in diseases classified elsewhere.
You probably need a J code for the respiratory condition.


----------



## tina49ers80 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you!!


----------

